

Show HN: QuickBookmarkToFolder. Quickly find the proper folder for your bookmark - omegote
https://github.com/JoseTomasTocino/QuickBookmarkToFolder

======
Immortalin
This one's even faster.
[https://github.com/ahmadassaf/booklight](https://github.com/ahmadassaf/booklight)

